# Does anyone work 2 jobs and attend school?



## Prakas

This is what next year is shaping up to be. I have a full time job 40/hrs week right now, and will be getting another part time job, 20-30 hrs a week, should be starting around thanksgiving. I don't have much of a choice at this point.

I'm also enrolled as a full time student at a comm. college, but will obviously have to drop it to part time and only take 2 classes at the most starting next semester.

Anyone else in the same boat as me? Next year is going to be ROUGH with this ahead of me. Working 60-70 hrs a week (possibly more, might get 32 at my 2nd job just for the benefits).


----------



## coldmorning

Whoa, that's crazy. I'm done with school but I can't imagine doing that. I have taken classes while working full time but those were just night classes. And I remember feeling exhausted when doing that. 60 hours and school is unimaginable to me. I wish you luck.


----------



## Dempsey

Loan sharks?


----------



## Prakas

Thanks...I hope I'm not alone here, 72 hrs a week and 2 classes for spring and next fall semester is my goal. I know its going to be very very difficult, but hoping some others have gone through it before, or are in the same boat to see how they cope with it.


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## Prakas

Yeah, its possible, but I get stressed out easily. However, I always force myself to plow through it.

Right now, I'm thinking of taking the classes that will give me the least amount of stress which wouldn't require any presentations. I'm thinking Accounting level 1, and Excel level 1 for the spring semester. 

Excel I think I can even do online which would make it alot easier. Hopefully I can find an accounting class that is just once a week so I don't have to travel much.


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## VanDamMan

I've done 40 hours/week and fulltime classes. 

Its possible but make sure you know what you need to get out of it. You can take a basic excel tutorial on your own and get just as much as a class. 

Goodluck.


----------



## SilentLoner

No, but good luck!


----------



## Traci

Wow. I was working and going to school full time for a while and it was just simply too much for me. I had to drop down to part time for work. I also get stressed out and overwhelmed easily. Goodluck, I'm sorry your in that situation. :/


----------



## Prakas

Yes, microsoft excel. It shouldn't be too hard, long as I pass I'm happy at this point. I'm not too concerned about my GPA, or else I'd loose my mind.

It'll be the toughest year yet, but if I can manage it, the following year should be easier.

ugh...life sucks


----------



## JFmtl

It will be very difficult. Working 60-70 hours per week will be a challenge on it's own (10/hrs a day, 7 days a week, remember) It also depends on how hard yours course will be and how much time they will take (in class and off-class study time) and what kind of grades you want to get (dont expect too much A+ with that schedule) Also, can you survive that long sleeping 4-5 hours a night, having basically no social life or off time? Have you already done that successfully in the past?

I don't want to discourage you, but in my program (accounting) most people who wanted to work 25-30 or more hours a week while studying full-time have hit a wall and either switch to part-time courses or gave up all classes.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

I dont have a job. ive never really held a job in my life.


----------



## sherrylee

I used to go to school all morning, work all day/night and work another part time job on the weekends. I ended up so frazzled I asked my boss at my fulltime job if i could go parttime. The damage had already been done to my grades and ended up dropping English this semester.


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Is there are a dire reason for needing to work overtime? If I were you, I'd work the one job for thirty hours a week and take 2-3 night courses.


----------



## gopherinferno

You're superhuman.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space

Well I have two jobs and am taking 12 hours this semester. My jobs are only about 35 hours combined, though. It is still tough because even though I technically have the time to do things I get tired and can't focus like I should.

I'd really recommend against your plan. Why exactly do you need to work so many hours?


----------



## Prakas

Well I am just now finishing this semester, only 3 weeks left I believe. I did 13 credit hours, but failing composition and stopped working on it in the beginning of the year (failed the 1st test and knowing i had to give a 5 minute presentation scared me too much). I work graveyard shift 11pm-7am so it doesn't interfere with classes. Overall, I found it difficult and stressful, but managed to get by.

Now my new job I assume I'll be getting, will be hours like 1-8pm or 4-8pm, and if I'm lucky, 8-2am (following my other job which would be perfect). It will vary.

I'll be out of credit and money if I keep on next semester with only 1 ft job. I've got 8 maxed out credit cards, my last one left thats not maxed is a gas card with $200 or so left on it. I also have recently gotten insurance and started seeing a psych. which is costing me a good 10% of my income, and apparently my insurance company won't cover squat until I reach a 5,000 deductable, so I owe my psych. like $400 now. I also have legal issues pending, IRS, owe unemployment, and a car payment.

With all that said, I have plenty of frozen tv dinners in the freezer I get for $2-3 each, and each breakfast at my job to save money. Also both our tubs needs to be replaced, its just a matter of time before they keep cracking and eventually break (there goes my income tax).

Unfortunately, I don't have much of a choice. I need a 2nd job, but I also want to furthur my education. So little time in a week, so many problems .


----------



## Havalina

I go to school full-time, work part-time (avg. 20-25 hrs/week) and am raising a baby (1.5 years). I feel for you and admire you for working so hard to better your situation.


----------



## Saqq

Havalina said:


> I go to school full-time, work part-time (avg. 20-25 hrs/week) and am raising a baby (1.5 years). I feel for you and admire you for working so hard to better your situation.


man that's incredible, I didn't know you were working too. Currently I do nothing and wish I could help out in some way - but alas, I'm semi-broke, semi-jobless unless this offer I got is real and the merger goes through. and even that wouldn't start until February I think :nw


----------



## Zero From Outer Space

Wow, it sounds like you have a lot going on. I still recommend against the 2 jobs + college plan, because I think it just won't work. Going to college is like raising a kid. It is really time consuming and will suck your bank account dry.

I think you should scale back your plans to realistic, achievable goals. It sounds to me like you have some pressing financial issues that are causing problems. Is there any way you can change your living situation? What about filing for bankruptcy?

Maybe you could try getting a promotion at your main job. Even if it's retail, working the same hours for more pay is always a good thing.

Admittedly I don't know all the details about your situation but it seems to me like you should focus on simplifying as much as you can right now.


----------



## Mary21

Prakas said:


> This is what next year is shaping up to be. I have a full time job 40/hrs week right now, and will be getting another part time job, 20-30 hrs a week, should be starting around thanksgiving. I don't have much of a choice at this point.
> 
> I'm also enrolled as a full time student at a comm. college, but will obviously have to drop it to part time and only take 2 classes at the most starting next semester.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me? Next year is going to be ROUGH with this ahead of me. Working 60-70 hrs a week (possibly more, might get 32 at my 2nd job just for the benefits).


if i was you take some night classes... i have to do that soon to. life will get easy they say


----------



## Prakas

Havalina - Thats a miracle, keep it up 

Zero From Outer Space - Declaring bankruptcy at 21 yrs old will really scrue me up for life. I have a good credit history, just all my cards are maxed out and I can only make minimum payments. If I was to pay them all off, I'd have 700+ fico score.

As far as my living arrangements, theres not much I can do. I've cut back on just about everything, the last things I can cut is the internet, cable, and telephone bills. However, I need the internet for class, cable (have basic which isn't much, i like to watch a few shows as well as my mother), and telephone is needed. I'm really in a bind and don't have a choice, wish I did.

Mary21 - Thats my plan. I'm hoping I can take an accounting class thats 1 night a week, and an online class for microsoft excel for the spring semester. The online class should be a breeze. 

I am also able to read and do work at my night audit job, so I should be able to get extra studying and work done for my accounting class when able too.

I think this will pan out, but I will have no social life. However, I don't have one anyway so thats the least of my worries.


----------



## britchick

Yes, a lot of people do this, but I don't. I don't know if I could handle it, I could barely handle school with one job. If I were to have to work two jobs, I would most likely take some online classes. So my classes would be more convenient for me, and won't effect my work schedule. You might want to think about taking some online classes.


----------



## Prakas

britchick said:


> Yes, a lot of people do this, but I don't. I don't know if I could handle it, I could barely handle school with one job. If I were to have to work two jobs, I would most likely take some online classes. So my classes would be more convenient for me, and won't effect my work schedule. You might want to think about taking some online classes.


Well I will be taking microsoft excel online. Thats something I think I'll be very capable of doing. However, accounting is a class where I think having an instructor by my side would be best.


----------



## deeds14

I work full time, do an internship part time, and go to school part time. I don't have much time to myself or with others anymore, but it's doable. You just need to give yourself a really strict schedule where you do homework during a certain time each day and schedule time to relax each day. You can do it!


----------



## deeds14

Don't give up! I know it's frustrating, but you will get better. If you ever want me to proofread a paper, let me know.


----------



## Prakas

deeds14 said:


> Don't give up! I know it's frustrating, but you will get better. If you ever want me to proofread a paper, let me know.


Thanks , definately will.

Does stress get to you alot, or do you cope with it fairly well?


----------



## lde22

That sounds hard. To make it a little easier go to www.ratemyprofessors.com and look for teachers that are really easy. I go to community college and I have found some teachers are really hard and some are really easy regardless of the class.


----------



## hopethishelps

I thought I had it bad. Last semester I had 4 courses and 2 part time jobs. I got around 27 hours of working time. The thing is that I had this crazy course and many times I had to go to a bus for an hour to where my school is in the morning, work on the project, bus back home to work, then bus back to school again. I usually started my days at 8 am and got back at 2 am. Working 60 hours is horrible though. Have you considered student loans? The long work hours have got to affect your GPA and your health. Being stressed is really bad for health especially since we all have SA to deal with to boot.


----------



## Ape in space

Have you considered applying for scholarships or bursaries? It would be a good idea and it would ease some of the financial burden. Apparently a lot of scholarship money goes unclaimed every year, so it would definitely be something to look into.


----------



## laurakal

Dear Mike,

France 2 is the French equivalent of BBC1 and we are producing a short, pre-recorded TV report for our national evening news on the "squeezed middle", how the recession in the UK is making it difficult for middle-income families to make ends meet. In particular, the report will focus on people who are having to do two or even three jobs to earn enough money to cover their outgoings. Anyone would like to participate in our report? 
Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me [email protected]

Kind regards,

Laura


----------



## nycdude

I wish I had a job right now, have not heard from the place I have applied.


----------



## march_hare

That is incredible... 70 hours of work a week? PLUS study?!
I get exhausted just going 35-40 hours a week :-|

What are the jobs?


----------



## Pialicious88

my hat goes off to anyone who's capable of dealing with this kind of lifestyle i personally could never do it


----------



## Renea2011

Wish i could work 2 jobs and go to school. Anything to keep me busy making money so i won't feel so much like a bum. To have a reason to leave the house aswell.


----------



## Kusjmamire

Job 1: 6 hours day + job 2: 8 hours per day = 14 hours per day
+ college 4 hours per day = 20 hours per day

Ehhh 20 hours per day excluding eating, transport and sleeping.

Are you some kind of robot that sleeps only 30 mins every day lol?

Can't be possible, unless you take amphetamine/cocaine or some drug to stay awake the 5 first days, then go on a sleep binge in the weekend. And even then the sleep deprivation would leave you mentally retarded + too unhealthy..

Having ONE fulltime job and going to college already sounds like too much.

I mean wtf..........

Me personally i need AT LEAST 7 hours of sleep every day but preferably 9-10 hours 

So i'd say No. Bad idea.

Skip the jobs and rob a bank/ borrow money from a bank instead  Until you finnish college. 

Why the heck would you want to spend more than 10 hours/day working.

Use your brains, i'm sure your intelligent. There are a LOT of things you can do to earn money that don't absorb that much time.

Think repairing things, buying/selling things, offering services, etc. 
Spare your mind and body 

Good luck


----------

